# Midlands Car Care



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Title says it all really , disappointed isnt the word . Saw some good threads and photos of works completed by Midlands car care. 

About 3 weeks ago email over some pics of some referb works wanted quoted for , no replies , no phone calls answered. 

Saw their facebook page today and messaged to ask when they back open? to be told they are about today. So messaged to say il be in the area and will pop in. 

Got to the road and couldnt fing their place ( up and down the road looking ) countless phone calls to try and ask for postcode or correct location. 
In the end the line just went to answer machine. Posted a message up on facebook page to say im there but cant find the place ( hoping for someone to give a reply ) 

Gave up and returned home. 

Dont know why my request went unanswered? Not the response I expected of someone linked to Detailing World.

Disappointing


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I believe they have moved recently, do you have the correct address?

Whilst the service, or lack of it, is obviously disappointing it is the festive season and I'm sure Russ will respond to the points raised when he can.

Alan W


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

I believe Russ to be quiet a busy man and it is festive season after all.

Don't get wound up,give him a bell on Monday,I'm sure he'll get back to you and have a very good reason as to where he was today.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

going from their Facebook page, today they have a training style detail... maybe the customer who's paid for Russ's time and attention is taking priority...

just a thought... 

:thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Still , 3 weeks without answering is disturbing :/


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

So you've posted this up because they didn't answer the phone or reply to your FB message? Maybe he was busy on a car and couldn't get to the phone or couldn't hear it if machine polishing. If he's a one man band, give him a bit of slack - he can't be doing everything at once can he.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Lee,

Thanks for highlighting your concerns. I replied to your original email to me with the details of the guy who can refurb your wheels for you, did you not receive this?

As for today I apologise for not answering your calls but as pointed out above I was busy in a tuition detail and my phone had died and I didn't realise until a while after you'd initially called. I tried to call you back but it went straight to voicemail. 

Ad I say I don't even do wheel refurbs myself but was able to recommend someone to you so I'm a bit disappointed to see this thread given that all I've not done is answer my phone whilst busy doing a tuition detail. 

As a goodwill gesture ill pay half of your refurb cost for you. 

Apologies again,
Russ


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

What a very generous gesture and it’s not your fault!! 

David


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Actually ill also compensate your fuel costs for today and ensure I've got a hands free on whenever I'm polishing or teaching somebody. 

Apologies again.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've seen some great levels of generosity and customer service on this site bit I do kinda feel bad for the company in this instance. Didnt really do anything wrong and its now going to cost him money


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Russ, It took you an un-acceptable 24minutes to reply to this thread. Can I have a half price refurb too?

Seriously though, Thats way to generous a good will gesture for at worst is mis-comunication. You responded to his query with your recomendation for refurb. So at worst the op didnt recieve it. Not your fault? 
I'd be P****d if you were tutoring me and spent the day on the phone.

Congrats op, Petty name and shame over nothing got you a discount:thumb:


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

I understand you've got a reputation to uphold however i believe offering to partly fund somebody's refurb is ridiculous simply because you never answered your phone in the first place offering help?


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Mattodl said:


> I understand you've got a reputation to uphold however i believe offering to partly fund somebody's refurb is ridiculous simply because you never answered your phone in the first place offering help?


Pathetic to try and name and shame somebody who was actually helping you.

... Woops didnt mean to quote


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you didnt get his address before setting off?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Thanks for highlighting your concerns. I replied to your original email to me with the details of the guy who can refurb your wheels for you, did you not receive this?
> 
> ...


Hi Russ

Thanks for your reply. No I didnt get your reply email of person to contact ( be great if you could send me the details again.

Was hoping to see your placed sign posted when got to the road. But just couldnt find your place.

Only reason for calling was just to get directions. But be great if you can forward me the details on the wheel referb chap and thank you for your offer of half towards the referb cost.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> going from their Facebook page, today they have a training style detail... maybe the customer who's paid for Russ's time and attention is taking priority...
> 
> just a thought...
> 
> :thumb:


I was just about to say the same thing. Russ is doing a 1-on-1 training day today with a customer so seeing as someone has paid for his time I think I'd be a little p***** off if he kept manning the phones ever 5 mins.

Also as said they have moved recently like 2-3 weeks ago if that so the address you have may be the old one too.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Amazing response and completely unnecessary - but what an offer. Gobsmacked


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm concerned that the original message presumably didn't get through though and if this is the case then I can understand a level of frustration when coupled with today's wasted journey. 

That said I'd have liked a touch more time to respond to the Facebook messages before this very public post.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

If it was me i definatly would not be accepting Russ's offer of paying half for the wheel refurb over something so little. 

selfish in my eyes. Not what this forum is about!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

slineclean said:


> Hi Russ
> 
> Thanks for your reply. No I didnt get your reply email of person to contact ( be great if you could send me the details again.
> 
> ...


No problem. Ill reply when I get home. I just need to finish up here then drop another car off and ill be free.

I don't advertise my location for security purposes generally - it is very much hidden away as I don't really deal with any passing trade.

Russ.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> you didnt get his address before setting off?


website quotes just off j10 on the M6

F b quotes the road and postcode.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, generous guy. Don't hear many story's of company's being that kind to potential customers


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Actually ill also compensate your fuel costs for today and ensure I've got a hands free on whenever I'm polishing or teaching somebody.
> 
> Apologies again.


Is this sarcasm? - Quoted: Sheldon Cooper

:lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> If it was me i definatly would not be accepting Russ's offer of paying half for the wheel refurb over something so little.
> 
> selfish in my eyes. Not what this forum is about!


I havent said I want half towards the cost . I said thank you for your offer.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Hi Russ
> 
> Thanks for your reply. No I didnt get your reply email of person to contact ( be great if you could send me the details again.
> 
> ...


I hope you will do the decent thing and decline Russ's more than generous offer!!!!!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> If it was me i definatly would not be accepting Russ's offer of paying half for the wheel refurb over something so little.
> 
> selfish in my eyes. Not what this forum is about!


+1 - I would not be able to accept the offer either, I know the guy was pi**ed off at the time and probably felt angry but such a generous offer is indeed an offer over and above in my book, and Sutton is not very far from MCC anyway.
Well done MCC on their response here anyway.


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

slineclean said:


> I havent said I want half towards the cost . I said thank you for your offer.


If you do accept his offer then i think your a ****, he seems like a quality guy. Can't believe you complained about someone not answering the phone.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

^ lol


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

I can only quote from past experience..
I had a new car detail with Wolf's Hard Body back at the end of September.
The level of professionalism & contact I had with Russ far exceeded my expectations.
A very competitive price & an outstanding job, I understand a new car prep is probably one of the easier jobs that he may do but, the main point is that I wouldn't hesitate to return for other work :thumb:

As a side note, the Hard Body is still beading great!! 

Cheers,
Wayne


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Can we lock this now please as it's been resolved. 

Thanks

Russ.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Vossman said:


> +1 - I would not be able to accept the offer either, I know the guy was pi**ed off at the time and probably felt angry but such a generous offer is indeed an offer over and above in my book, and Sutton is not very far from MCC anyway.
> Well done MCC on their response here anyway.


I agree if the op set out without an address and knowing the person they are visiting is actually there who's at fault??? Its always a difficult time of year communication wise because alot of businesses shut over this period, if i had been faced with no response this morning i personally would have assumed they were shut until i at least had some communication otherwise
The offer russ made is a very generous one but totally unrequired he hasn't as stated by others done anything wrong:thumb:


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe a delete is more suited.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> I've seen some great levels of generosity and customer service on this site bit I do kinda feel bad for the company in this instance. Didnt really do anything wrong and its now going to cost him money


Wont cost him a penny , I havent asked for anything other than possible service ( to which i will receive as russ said he will forward me a contact person ) i can contact them for possible service.


----------

